# Just Bought The Thunder 380 Got?



## tcvb1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just bought a Thunder 380 series 7 shot,i was wondering that when you rack the slide back why does it not slide back when the clip is empty?Is this some kind of safety feature,i am used to racking and slide returning to normal position whether or not there is a round in the mag or not.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

All of the semi-auto handguns i have had experience with do that. I just figured its so you know when your mag is empty. What have you shot that doesn't have this feature?


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't feel bad. I recently bought a BERSA THUNDER .380 in Dec. for the wife and she commented on the very same thing when she shot it. The empty mag pushes up on the slide catch, to lock the slide back to prevent really any confusion as to "_IF_" your loaded and to display that the mag is empty.

I'm fairly certain that most semi-auto's do the same after shooting. Although now that you mention it, I'm think'n IF you first have the safety on - the slide does return to fully closed cause the hammer never gets cocked or the trigger set in SA.

Have fun. It's a nice little gun to shoot. But be warned....it does tend to hurt the hand a bit if you firing off large quantities of ammo. The wife sticks to about 50-60. Myself, I quit at about 75-90.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

cupsz71 said:


> Have fun. It's a nice little gun to shoot. But be warned....it does tend to hurt the hand a bit if you firing off large quantities of ammo. The wife sticks to about 50-60. Myself, I quit at about 75-90.


Thats funny... My wife and I went out on friday and she was commenting on how easy it was to shoot and she shot 250 rounds and she has tiny hands and I shot it 6 or 7 times and came to the same conclusion as you... maybe it works better for people with small hands... Shrug who knows... but to answer the first question if your slide should always lock back on the last shot for two reasons that I see. One lets you know your out and two then when you slap the next mag in you can just hit the slide release and it chambers the first round.


----------



## Desperado-OPs (Feb 17, 2008)

So other than that Joeshwa how did you like it? I'm on my 2nd Bersa Thunder. I bought and sold the first one about 10 years ago. It was a great little gun but I sold it to buy my Sig 239.
A few years ago I bought another one. I like them and have never had any problems with them. For the money you get a great little gun. You're not going to win any long distance marksmanship awards but for a concealed close quarters gun it does the job.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Joeshwa24 said:


> One lets you know your out and two then when you slap the next mag in you can just hit the slide release and it chambers the first round.


Bingo! :smt023



Drew_Rami_P said:


> All of the semi-auto handguns i have had experience with do that. I just figured its so you know when your mag is empty. What have you shot that doesn't have this feature?


Kel-Tec P3AT doesn't lock back. If you don't count your shots, you end up dry firing at the end.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Kel-Tec P3AT doesn't lock back. If you don't count your shots, you end up dry firing at the end.


I see I have never shot a kel-tec


----------

